# 921 outputs



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

If a high definition signal is going out of the component outputs, is it also going out of the DVI output, and the RCA SD outputs at the same time?

Thanks for any information


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jeslevine said:


> If a high definition signal is going out of the component outputs, is it also going out of the DVI output, and the RCA SD outputs at the same time?
> 
> Thanks for any information


There are other posts in threads that discuss the HD DVI/Component simultaneous function. It's not supposed to work with both at the same time but some folks are able to do it. the composet and s-video work in the when you select SD vs HD or when you put the 921 into the Safe Mode.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

To add to boylehomes note, to get into Safe Mode, hold down the Output button on the front of the 921 until both HD and SD lights come on.
This works for me. Also note that the HD output at this time is reduced to, I think, 480P.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

In SD mode, the component and DVI outputs should not be active at all. In HD mode, the composite and S-Video outputs should not be active at all. You can get both enabled (simultaneously) temporarily, as noted above, via safe mode.

In HD mode, if the DVI output is connected to a digital device (i.e. using the "D" portion of the DVI-I rather than the "A" portion), the 921 generally disables the component output. Folks have done some things to trick the unit in the past to get both of these active at once, though.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

In HD mode, is the coax TV output (Ch. 3/Ch. 4) active? I want to simultaneously route a 1080i signal to a nearby HDTV and a regular TV signal to a small TV in another room.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope. Sorry Jason, it's one or the other.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Darn. Well, it's still a good price.

P.S. I like the cat theme that a lot of people use here. Hopefully my kitty shows up as an avatar now. I just uploaded a picture of her sticking her tongue out at me.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, I started the cat thing last year just before we lost one to cancer. And I see your kitty loud and clear!


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yeah, I started the cat thing last year just before we lost one to cancer. And I see your kitty loud and clear!


I can't post my kitties yet, haven't gotten them. I am on the wait list for 2 Egyptian Maus... They should be available in January.  

KEn


----------



## mkerdman (Mar 10, 2004)

Can I get the 921 to simultaneously output HD over DVI, and, either S-Video or Composite?

So, does "safe mode" allow you to do DVI and component simultaneously? What about either S-Video or Composite as well?


Murray Kerdman


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Mkerdman, the answer is "No, unless you use the safe mode". But the safe mode isn't recommended for continued use, and I believe also has other limitations (e.g. doesn't it do soemthing like limit you to 480i or 480p?). I've never used it myself, but I sometimes hear grave warnings about it being hard on the hardware and otherwise not meant to be used normally.


----------



## mkerdman (Mar 10, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Mkerdman, the answer is "No, unless you use the safe mode". But the safe mode isn't recommended for continued use, and I believe also has other limitations (e.g. doesn't it do soemthing like limit you to 480i or 480p?). I've never used it myself, but I sometimes hear grave warnings about it being hard on the hardware and otherwise not meant to be used normally.
> In SD mode, the component and DVI outputs should not be active at all. In HD mode, the composite and S-Video outputs should not be active at all. You can get both enabled (simultaneously) temporarily, as noted above, via safe mode.
> 
> In HD mode, if the DVI output is connected to a digital device (i.e. using the "D" portion of the DVI-I rather than the "A" portion), the 921 generally disables the component output. Folks have done some things to trick the unit in the past to get both of these active at once, though.


Since you can only do this in "Safe Mode" which is not recomended, is the SD to HD switch a single Remote key stroke?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes - the sd/hd button. Safe mode outputs ONLY 480p via component (or DVI probably), along with 480i over svideo/composite/RF.


----------



## leefarber (May 10, 2004)

I've just "pulled the trigger" and ordered myself a 921. I'm very excited! I'm going to run out to Sears and pick up a Silver Sensor UHF Antenna for OTA signals (I'm in an apartment in Los Angeles). Just a couple quick questions in advance of receiving the unit:

-What's the best way to hook up the 921 to my Sony 34XBR910? Can I just use the DVI connection and have that work for SD and HD content? Or do I need to hook up the S-Video cable as well?

-What kind of cabling should I get for the DVI (is a particular brand better than another?) and to connect the Silver Sensor Antenna (do I have to buy an RG6 cable, or will one most likely be included with the antenna)?

Can't wait to experience HD for the first time!

All the best,

Lee


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You can hook the unit up via DVI and this will work fine for all SD and HD viewing. The button on the 921 remote is confusingly labeled SD/HD, but it actually toggles between the outputs which Dish considers "HD" and those which it considers "SD". You can still watch SD channels when in "HD mode" (they get upconverted), and you can still watch HD channels if in "SD mode" (they get downconverted).

The brand of DVI cable really doesn't matter. You do not need an expensive one or a gold plated one.


----------



## leefarber (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Slordak! Will the SD picture suffer from being upconverted? Or would it actually be improved?

Is there somewhere I can go locally to pick up an ordinary DVI cable (I'm in Los Angeles)? Radio Shack and Best Buy only have the overpriced Monster Cable brand in stock.


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

One simple "trick" to get component and dvi to output at the same time is to use a DVI to HDMI adapter or cable conversion.


----------

